# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Στολίσαμε νωρίτερα...(νέο χειροποίητο σταντ)

## mai_tai

Για πρωτη κατασκευη..πιστευω τα πηγα καλα!καλα χριστουγεννα να εχουμε(εγω στολισα παντως....χαχαχαχαχχααχα)

----------


## ARMANDO

ΟΟΟ κοκατήλ ΟΟΟ κοκατηλ μ'αρεσεις πως μ'αρεσεις.... :39:

----------


## Ρία

πανεμορφοοο!!! μπράβο!! αχ πότε θα αξιωθώ κ εγώ;;

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ ωραίο σταντ...κ φυσικά δεν έχω λόγια για το κοκατιλακι.

----------


## teo24

Μπραβο Στελιο.Θα το χαρει και με το παραπανω το φιλαρακι σου.

----------


## geog87

Στελιοοοοοο πολυ ομορφο!!!!μια μικρη παρατηρηρση...προσεχε τα στολιδια μην εχουν κομματακια οπως χρυσοσκονη που μπορει να σου δημιουργησουν προβλημα(δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν εχουν απο τη φωτο) κατα τ'αλλα υπεροχο!!!! mery christmas!!!!!

----------


## mai_tai

> Στελιοοοοοο πολυ ομορφο!!!!μια μικρη παρατηρηρση...προσεχε τα στολιδια μην εχουν κομματακια οπως χρυσοσκονη που μπορει να σου δημιουργησουν προβλημα(δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν εχουν απο τη φωτο) κατα τ'αλλα υπεροχο!!!! mery christmas!!!!!


Σωστος ο γιωργος!ταχω ηδη βγαλει...αλλωστε για την αναγκη τις φωτογραφισης τα εβαλα....!μολις πλησιασουν τα χριστουγεννα κατι ...θα σκεφτω..οσν αφορα τα στολιδια-παιχνιδια...!

ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια!

----------


## mariakappa

πολυ ωραιο. ::

----------


## lagreco69

Τι φατσα!!! ειναι αυτη βρε Στελιο, να το χαιρεσαι!!! πολυ ωραιο και το σταντ, πολλα μπραβο!!!

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Μπράβο Στέλιο καταπληκτικό το σταντάκι. Μου έδωσες ωραία ιδέα.

----------


## Βικυ π

πολυ όμορφα, μπράβο!

----------


## vagios21

μπράβο πολύ καλό καλά Χριστούγεννα να έχουμε

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ ωραιο σταντ.. φτιαξε αν μπορεις ενα ταψακι να πεφτουν οι κουτσουλιες.... και αν μπορεις να  προσαρμοσεις ταιστρα και νερο!!!!

Θα το καταευαριστηθει ο μικρος!

----------


## Makis21

Καταπληκτικο το stand,κουκλι το cockatielακι!!! Να το χαιρεσαι Στελιο!

----------


## mai_tai

> Πολυ ωραιο σταντ.. φτιαξε αν μπορεις ενα ταψακι να πεφτουν οι κουτσουλιες.... και αν μπορεις να  προσαρμοσεις ταιστρα και νερο!!!!
> 
> Θα το καταευαριστηθει ο μικρος!


 Oι κουτσουλιες πεφτουν κυριως πανω στο τραπεζακι(εχει σκληρο ναυλον απο πανω..) κ στην ξυλινη βαση που την καθαριζω καθιμερινα με wettex!οσον αφορα ταιστρα φαινεται στην πρωτη φωτο χαμηλα το κιτρινο μπολακι του-και ακριβως απεναντι στο ιδιο σταντ ειναι η βαση για το δοχειο νερου (απλα δεν το ειχα στην φωτο)!ειναι υπολογισμενα ολα...!βεβαια στην δευτερη κατασκευη που θα κανω καποια στιγμη....-θα διωρθωσω καποια πραγματακια!   παντως εχω να πω....πως αμα υπαρχει ορεξη κ αγαπη για κατι π αγαπας-κανεις τα παντααα :Party0003: !ευχαριστω κ παλι ολους σας για τα καλα σας λογια!

----------


## Panosfx

Πολυ ομορφο το σταντ και πολυ καλη ιδεα!

----------


## fysaei

στιγμιαία το πέρασα για έκθεμα σε γκαλερί..μπράβο, πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα κατασκευή !!

----------


## terraki2002

πρωτα απ ολα χρονια σου πολλα!!!!!και δευτερον υπεροχο το σταντ σου καλα χριστουγεννα να περασεις !!!τελεια η ιδεα αμα ο ανθρωπος εχει φαντασια και ειναι δημιουργικος μπραβο σου !!

----------

